# "Custom" Hibben Parker knife for sale



## teej (Aug 2, 2004)

I just came across two different beautiful custom Hibben Parker knives for sale on Ebay. The seller bought them from Gil at a knife show. The starting bid price for these is $850. Nothing I can afford at this time, but I wanted to pass it on to any of you that might be interested. If not, at least have a look at them. They are nice.

I tried to paste the links and even tried to paste & insert the pics, but I did not do it right. So here are the auction numbers:
2260890934
2260892887

Also, if you go to Ebay and search "hibben custom parker", I think they will be the only ones listed. If any of you can post the links or the pictures correctly, I would appreciate your doing it instead of members having to leave this site to go view them.

Thanks, Teej


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 2, 2004)

Links...

Knife 1:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43326&item=2260890934

Knife 2:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43326&item=2260892887

That second one is _gorgeous_, I'd love that! Shame I don't have $1,200 or live in the US... 

Kudos to Gil, what a great martial artists and craftsman  :asian: 

Ian.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 5, 2004)

Speaking of Hibben knives this looks like a complete rip off of the Kenpo II design to me...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=72046&item=2260235482&rd=1&tc=photo

Ian.


----------



## rschoon (Aug 16, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> Speaking of Hibben knives this looks like a complete rip off of the Kenpo II design to me...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=72046&item=2260235482&rd=1&tc=photo
> 
> ...


----------

